# How many on WC full time now ?



## Penny13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just wondering how many of us full time in out vans ?


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 16, 2013)

probably more than would like to say so on a forum, but as you know we do


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Why wouldn't they say ? Am
I being very nieve totally unlike me : p


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 17, 2013)

pm'd you Penny


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2013)

err it may be that for some it might be necessary to bend a few rules,i wouldn't know ,but these reprobates will keep scthum


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 17, 2013)

as you can see I thought better about leaving my last post in the open


----------



## shawbags (Dec 17, 2013)

n brown said:


> err it may be that for some it might be necessary to bend a few rules,i wouldn't know ,but these reprobates will keep scthum



???.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 17, 2013)

Mystified.  Why the big secret?


----------



## northman (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I see! I seriously misinterpreted the title of the thread.


----------



## Mad Manx (Dec 17, 2013)

I am at the moment but its because ive the builders in and the law is slightly diferent over here.


----------



## Channelcrosser (Dec 17, 2013)

We don't mind saying that we live on board and have done since June 2012.

We rent our house out to fund our voyages and lifestyle!

Channelcrosser


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well pleased to say I am nieve !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Well pleased to say I am nieve !



I realised some years ago, to my great pleasure, that 'Evian' is 'Naive' spelled backwards! 
John


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah,she can't spell but her mum makes nice cakes !


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 17, 2013)

We have been since Feb 2010.  Winter in Spain - Summer in UK or northern Europe.

We have done everything legally so have no problems saying we are full timing.   That does come at a cost however.

We sold all the bricks and mortar but are still UK residents.  Retirement is a wonderful thing.

Made the mistake of winter in southern France & Italy one year never again.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

John Thompson said:


> Made the mistake of winter in southern France & Italy one year never again.



People often ask us why we don't go down to the boat in Montpellier in the winter. When I show them the pictures of snow on the boat roof they just don't believe me!
John


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2013)

I fulltime, and I am insured for fulltiming, so have no problem in declaring it on an open forum. I love it and wish I had been in a position to do it years ago.


----------



## MykCamper (Dec 17, 2013)

*Wintering in France & Italy, never again?*



John Thompson said:


> We have been since Feb 2010.  Winter in Spain - Summer in UK or northern Europe.
> 
> We have done everything legally so have no problems saying we are full timing.   That does come at a cost however.
> 
> ...


I'm intreagued, why was that?:scared:


----------



## n brown (Dec 17, 2013)

we wintered in Provence one year and were snowed in for 2 weeks ,diesel turned to lard,can get a bit nippy !


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 17, 2013)

I lived in my van here on the seafront in Brighton for over a year, other vans next to me were moved on I think under section 71 they could not move me on as i was still officialy a resident in Brighton due to the fact one needs an address to register the van and I used a friends Having said that I used to get CRO'ed   (checked out by police ) 2 or 3 times a week at 2am mostly untill i went to the police station & complained of harrassment after which I was left alone


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

northman said:


> Oh I see! I seriously misinterpreted the title of the thread.



When I first saw the thread title I immediately thought it was a question as to our bowel condition!
John


----------



## vespalien (Dec 17, 2013)

Pendel said:


> I did know it was against rules to full time in a van - who makes up these rules? This site is becoming more like an allotment committee....had an allotment once but left in disgust as they would not allow sheds....



I am not aware of any rules that prevent you living full time in a motorhome, or a boat (canal, river or sea) or in a caravan or even a tent. Lots and lots of people live full time in all the above. Just as people live in B&Bs and Hotels. There may be issues with claiming benefits without a fixed address, but what's illegal?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 17, 2013)

Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty people spring to mind ................................ LOL


----------



## vespalien (Dec 17, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty people spring to mind ................................ LOL




Plenty of people like that living in bricks & mortar, Parliament is full of them living at our expense too. Are you suggesting that anyone with a motorhome is automatically "Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty"? Care to explain that?


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 17, 2013)

I do. Have since 2011 & loving it :yeahthat:


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty people spring to mind ................................ LOL



Ouch.  How to win friends and influence people. Ermmm NOT impressed


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 17, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> I lived in my van here on the seafront in Brighton for over a year, other vans next to me were moved on I think under section 71 they could not move me on as i was still officialy a resident in Brighton due to the fact one needs an address to register the van and I used a friends Having said that I used to get CRO'ed   (checked out by police ) 2 or 3 times a week at 2am mostly untill i went to the police station & complained of harrassment after which I was left alone



It is not so much the police  it is your local authority that will take action against you living in a van 
Your not contributing to the state fund. 
Keep your head down and don't bring yourself to their attention 
Planner council officials will not leave you alone once your picked up on their radar


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 17, 2013)

It confounds me just how many say they full time. Whilst building a home 

Living a few weeks months is not full timing. 
One can not claim to be a full timer until they have lived in a motor home or van for least two years 
Any thing else is just playing at full timing 


Now bring it on. I don't mind opening pandora a box on this subject


----------



## vespalien (Dec 17, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> It is not so much the police  it is your local authority that will take action against you living in a van
> Your not contributing to the state fund.
> Keep your head down and don't bring yourself to their attention
> Planner council officials will not leave you alone once your picked up on their radar



But do they actually have any law they can apply? Even bye-laws are going to be rare. I suspect they may try to accuse you of littering or public health offences, but they would need proof. What about all the lorries that have to park up for compulsory rest periods & often overnight on the roadside - how would we be different to them?


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 17, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> It is not so much the police  it is your local authority that will take action against you living in a van
> Your not contributing to the state fund.
> Keep your head down and don't bring yourself to their attention
> Planner council officials will not leave you alone once your picked up on their radar



Me thinks the council & police work together. Going Full time again in Febuary was thinking more France Calais as can't afford to go far


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 17, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> It confounds me just how many say they full time. Whilst building a home
> 
> Living a few weeks months is not full timing.
> One can not claim to be a full timer until they have lived in a motor home or van for least two years
> ...



I would define someone who's been at least a year and over winter anyone can do 6 months in the summer !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 17, 2013)

vespalien said:


> Plenty of people like that living in bricks & mortar, Parliament is full of them living at our expense too. Are you suggesting that anyone with a motorhome is automatically "Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty"? Care to explain that?





It was a Joke ! ............................. or is that not allowed on here now ?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> It was a Joke ! ............................. or is that not allowed on here now ?



Yes, I've thrown in a couple and they have missed the target!
John


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 17, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Yes, I've thrown in a couple and they have missed the target!
> John



Yeah, me to, seems even when ya put an lol or a laughing man it seems to go over most peoples heads.!


jt


----------



## and123wills (Dec 17, 2013)

Sometimes i full time on weekends, then during week days fulltime in house, i can even go full time for weeks on end in the van.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2013)

I would like to offer some clarification over the fulltiming issue, as several people seem to not be aware of what the situation is. The issue is that if you are fulltiming and you have not declared it to your insurer,then you are not insured! There are to the best of my knowledge only 2 companies that insure for fulltime, and sadly it is more expensive than a normal comprehensive policy.

I know that there are people fulltiming without the correct insurance, and that is their decision. my personal feeling is, this is my home and if anything happens that is not the time to find out you are not covered.

Finally you still need to have a contact address,for driving licence, bank, etc.

I still love it, fantastic way to live.


----------



## shawbags (Dec 17, 2013)

Travellers can now get bank accounts without a fulltime address , fixed abode .


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure I understand, why anyone has to serve a specific time in their motor before they are deemed to be fulltime? surely if you have given up bricks and mortar, or whatever, and your vehicle is your only place that you live, then from day one you are a fulltimer.


----------



## shawbags (Dec 17, 2013)

Seahorse said:


> Not sure I understand, why anyone has to serve a specific time in their motor before they are deemed to be fulltime? surely if you have given up bricks and mortar, or whatever, and your vehicle is your only place that you live, then from day one you are a fulltimer.



That's exactly how it is but some people seem to think it's up to them who full timers are or not , I spend most of my time in my van in the summer months , does the make me a quarter timer :lol-049: :wacko:.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

shawbags said:


> That's exactly how it is but some people seem to think it's up to them who full timers are or not , I spend most of my time in my van in the summer months , does the make me a quarter timer :lol-049: :wacko:.



There appears to be some sort of self inflicted cachet attached to occupying a small (but comfortable) semi-mobile space for an indefinite period. Us part-timers seem to play a second fiddle here in some people's eyes.

Do we qualify for this exalted status as well? I think that we do. We spent over three months cooped up in our three berth caravan this year, enduring the rain in Spain and the heat in the Algarve, then three months on the boat bobbing about putting up with 39C for days at a time, then fighting our way around Paris to get home just in time for the autumn equinoctal gales. Strikes me that experience is just as worthy as being parked in a wide lay by somewhere up North.....
John


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 17, 2013)

shawbags said:


> That's exactly how it is but some people seem to think it's up to them who full timers are or not , I spend most of my time in my van in the summer months , does the make me a quarter timer :lol-049: :wacko:.



No, just an OLD Timer.....:lol-053:

Colin


----------



## shawbags (Dec 17, 2013)

ColinD said:


> No, just an OLD Timer.....:lol-053:
> 
> Colin



Don't you mean a part time van dwelling old timer :wacko: :cheers:.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 17, 2013)

shawbags said:


> Don't you mean a part time van dwelling old timer :wacko: :cheers:.



:yeahthat: to :have fun:

Colin


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 17, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering how many of us full time in out vans ?



For me a clear question:

I simply don´t care how a fulltimer is defined....is there a valid definition at all, is it really necessary to define it exactly per amount of days or winter months staying in MH?  And...do you get a higher rank being a FT?  
When someone likes to spent a portion or his whole life in an MH, i´m fine with that, simply enjoy it. He/she certainly will  have a lot of experiences i can participate in.....nice and interesting talkings, hopefully with a beer. And he/she will certainly have good and individual reasons living "on wheels" permanently.

Back to the question.....i feel not as a fulltimer, cause i am not living full time in an MH. I simply do not want that. I live in MH about 5-6 months per year, absolutely autonomously from home and the rest of the year i spent in my home and with my family. When i start a tour, i deeply wish to travel, but after some months i like to go back home as well. It is a repeating cycle in which i for myself can realize that, what freedom means to me.
So you may call me "halftimer". I am living in both worlds, a static and a mobile world and being in one of them i forget the other half till the wish comes up to change again....i little bit schizo, may be. But I like it that way.....presently.... may be it will change once upon a time into the one or other direction permanently.

You can take my life but you can´t take my freedom.... impressive word, isn´t it.

Regards
Bernd

Next plan is to visit the "land of braveheart"....and all what´s around.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 17, 2013)

*On WC  Full Time ?*

Sorry , I misread this as " IN the Wc full time " and was starting to tell you all about my high fibre diet and the consequences ......

    We do 50/50 , touring in the summer and the other half in our holiday hovel ,half way up an Algarve hillside.

        Seems a good balance ,and we are in our 14th winter. 

Only regret is that we had to sell our UK house to finance the project and we'll never be able to afford to buy a house if we are forced to  return to Blighty and give up the MH. But if we had not sold up ,we would have missed out on all the thrills and adventures and would probably be mad, dead or both by now !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 17, 2013)

Pauljenny said:


> .
> 
> But if we had not sold up ,we would have missed out on all the thrills and adventures and would probably be mad, dead or both by now !



Sign on rear of Motorhomes seen twice this summer: "Adventure before Dementia"!
John


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> It was a Joke ! ............................. or is that not allowed on here now ?



Many may question your sense of humour 
May be if you put ( joke ) in the original post. 
It is very easy to give the wrong impression

We are not privy to your thought processes  
A little thought might save you a lot of hassles in cuter posts 
( seriously )


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 18, 2013)

shawbags said:


> That's exactly how it is but some people seem to think it's up to them who full timers are or not , I spend most of my time in my van in the summer months , does the make me a quarter timer :lol-049: :wacko:.



A holiday maker. 

Living in a motorhome. As your only abode is fultiming 
Not on a building project for a few months. 

It is a. Insurance issue 
As stated a few times on this thread


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 18, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> Many may question your sense of humour
> May be if you put ( joke ) in the original post.
> It is very easy to give the wrong impression
> 
> ...





You can " question " all you want, but i`m not changing my ways just for you !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 18, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> You can " question " all you want, but i`m not changing my ways just for you !



There was no malice or unfriendly gesture in your post. It was a clearly expressed piece of humour.  If some people choose to take offence then that is really their problem, not yours!
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Definition of full time*

If it refers to a job it seems 35 hours a week suffices.

If it refers to living in a motorhome, apparently 18 months including at least one hard winter.

If it refers to parenting, on benefits & in Wetherspoons with the pushchair???

Runs & hides.....................


----------



## vespalien (Dec 18, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> You can " question " all you want, but i`m not changing my ways just for you !



I do love an open mind, one that is prepared to learn from experience.  (jokey tease)




siimplyloco said:


> There was no malice or unfriendly gesture in your post. It was a clearly expressed piece of humour.  If some people choose to take offence then that is really their problem, not yours!
> John



I'm impressed with your forensic skills, Sherlock. Most people find it hard to detect a typist's mood from the written words. (another tease)

My own posts on various forums have sometimes been misunderstood and I find a quick apology works wonders to show there was no evil intent. But then I have no macho problem with saying sorry. I hope this doesn't upset the quoted posters, but I'm sure that most of us can accept that others will have different opinions to their own. Maybe there will be cries of "Troll, Troll!" but we shall see.


----------



## frontslide (Dec 18, 2013)

john t said:


> Yeah, me to, seems even when ya put an lol or a laughing man it seems to go over most peoples heads.!
> 
> 
> jt


I notice that a lot on wc in general i do think some are also confrontational just for the sake of it


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 18, 2013)

vespalien said:


> I do love an open mind, one that is prepared to learn from experience.  (jokey tease)
> 
> My own posts on various forums have sometimes been misunderstood.



Why am I not surprised? My post was not opinion, it was a statement of fact in support of a fellow member. I also don't resort to sarcasm or the extraction of urine. 
Perhaps we ought to add 'sense of humour' to all the other bypasses discussed on here...
Merry Christmas
John


----------



## vespalien (Dec 18, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Why am I not surprised? My post was not opinion, it was a statement of fact in support of a fellow member. I also don't resort to sarcasm or the extraction of urine.
> Perhaps we ought to add 'sense of humour' to all the other bypasses discussed on here...
> Merry Christmas
> John



My post is "Opinion"? And yours is "Fact"? I love that!

Two people agree so it must be true - but 2 people also disagreed, so where does that leave the debate?

Sorry if you think I am being rude, but not everyone will always agree with your opinion, just as you don't agree with mine. I can get over it, but still feel I have a right to state my own opinion rather than having to accept yours. Perhaps I am wrong, but I have seen no evidence yet.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Play nicely in the playground !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 18, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Play nicely in the playground !





Yes Miss ....................... LOL


----------



## Sky (Dec 18, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering how many of us full time in out vans ?



I live in my motorhome full time and never use campsites.  I also never spend nights on industrial estates or urban car parks - there are plenty of much nicer places to stay. 

I use a relative's address for my post, registration etc.

I'm insured for 365 day use both in the UK and Europe.

I've been in this MH for eighteen months now, but spent eight years in a stealth van prior to that.

Currently, I'm still in the UK (south coast), but because of the attitude of people in general as well as official types I shall be off south again as soon as I can.

Bah humbug - I shall be fishing and eating a curry on the 25th.


----------



## Mad Manx (Dec 18, 2013)

Suddenly a nice heated debate over what is full timing when the original post was just a question ! I've been living living half a week  in my house and the other half in my motor-home as its closer to work . But for the last 8 months and probably for the next 3 I am living on it in my mind full time ie 7 days a week


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 18, 2013)

Surely its not whether or not you are living in it which is of interest.  I prefer to hear about where you are living in it.  Parked near your work sounds a bit dull, whereas parked on a windswept clifftop sounds romantic, and parked on a warm beach is at the moment something I quite envy.  A friend of mine has a son full-timing.  He's on the drive plugged into her electric and coming in for meals!


----------



## Sky (Dec 18, 2013)

Just moved from the beach/cliff - too windy. Will settle for a sheltered night in the forest tonight with my book and a bottle of Shiraz.


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 18, 2013)

Are those that live full time or for long periods,living alone,or with a partner? Just curious TBH.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Would be nice to have the ideal full time but a bit of mundane is ok ! 
I am often outside my sons going in for meals lol


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 18, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Are those that live full time or for long periods,living alone,or with a partner? Just curious TBH.



Just me and my Border Collie.:dog:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> I lived in my van here on the seafront in Brighton for over a year, other vans next to me were moved on I think under section 71 they could not move me on as i was still officialy a resident in Brighton due to the fact one needs an address to register the van and I used a friends Having said that I used to get CRO'ed   (checked out by police ) 2 or 3 times a week at 2am mostly untill i went to the police station & complained of harrassment after which I was left alone



why did you not tele the piggys that the irish buddys on here would come round and tarmac the sargents drive,preferabily with him under it.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2013)

Pendel said:


> I did know it was against rules to full time in a van - who makes up these rules? This site is becoming more like an allotment committee....had an allotment once but left in disgust as they would not allow sheds....



well that might depend on what you are sheding,   hair   clothes  skin old socks  etc:lol-053::lol-049::lol-053::lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Vagabonds, Scoundrels, Reprobates, Criminals and generally Naughty people spring to mind ................................ LOL



why doz every one always talk about me.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 18, 2013)

trevskoda said:


> why doz every one always talk about me.





Now that`s the spirit it was posted in .......................... Thank You ............. LOL.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2013)

what i would like to ask what happens if you aree full timing and the van gets hit stolen or breaks down,where do you go for shelter while its being fixed,as for wating for ins co you could be sleeping in a bus shelter for months,just a thought.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 18, 2013)

trevskoda said:


> what i would like to ask what happens if you aree full timing and the van gets hit stolen or breaks down,where do you go for shelter while its being fixed,as for wating for ins co you could be sleeping in a bus shelter for months,just a thought.



I have family, and also a very dear longtime friend, who will offer shelter should any of the above scenario happen.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2013)

Seahorse said:


> I have family, and also a very dear longtime friend, who will offer shelter should any of the above scenario happen.



i have very few friends not even nice admin,wonder why?c:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 18, 2013)

trevskoda said:


> what i would like to ask what happens if you aree full timing and the van gets hit stolen or breaks down,where do you go for shelter while its being fixed,as for wating for ins co you could be sleeping in a bus shelter for months,just a thought.



What would you do if a tree fell on your house or a car smashed through the wall,
what would you do if burglers ransacked the house  
what would you do if the house suffered subsidence or flood damage 
where would you go for shelter ?

if the truck breaks down I fix it
if it gets hit I  can fix it or get replaced by insurance
if it gets stolen it will get replaced or recovered, in the meantime it would be off to parents unused granny annex or buy a cheap caravan to be going on with, all a lot quicker than getting work done on a house.


----------



## Sky (Dec 18, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> Are those that live full time or for long periods,living alone,or with a partner? Just curious TBH.



On my own (and the voices in my head of course).


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 18, 2013)

trevskoda said:


> what i would like to ask what happens if you aree full timing and the van gets hit stolen or breaks down,where do you go for shelter while its being fixed,as for wating for ins co you could be sleeping in a bus shelter for months,just a thought.



When mine broke down the garage know I was living in it they let me park outside at night and supplied a 2kw heater and full use of there electric  I did my bit I was acting as security protecting there premises


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 18, 2013)

Sky said:


> On my own (and the voices in my head of course).


  This is the aspect of it that I was thinking about..must get a bit lonely?


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> This is the aspect of it that I was thinking about..must get a bit lonely?



It never gets lonely if you have voices in your head to talk to.!

jt


----------



## vespalien (Dec 18, 2013)

Rodeo said:


> This is the aspect of it that I was thinking about..must get a bit lonely?



Isn't loneliness a state of mind rather than a lack of company? 

For example, it is perfectly possible to spend a lot of time alone and not be lonely. Lovely scenery, a good book, maybe an interesting radio programme, a museum or enjoyable music can all provide excellent "company".

Equally, it is perfectly possible to be utterly lonely in a city or a stadium full of people if you are not "connecting" with those around you.

I guess I might define loneliness as wanting human company and not being able to connect. But one can go into a pub, a bus queue, shop or whatever and "connect" with the people you meet - if you wish to and have the confidence to chat.

Just ad hoc comments, interested to hear other views. Hmm, this could be a thread hi-jack couldn't it? I'll start a new thread, please don't comment here.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> What would you do if a tree fell on your house or a car smashed through the wall,
> what would you do if burglers ransacked the house
> what would you do if the house suffered subsidence or flood damage
> where would you go for shelter ?
> ...


----------



## Bel (Dec 21, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Just wondering how many of us full time in out vans ?



Hi,

I'm currently looking at a van to buy. My house in on the market and I will be a full-timer. I'm a bit nervous but I'm going to jump in and do it. My main concerns are safety, keeping warm, and running out of electricity. Any advice?? Thanks :wave:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 22, 2013)

Bel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently looking at a van to buy. My house in on the market and I will be a full-timer. I'm a bit nervous but I'm going to jump in and do it. My main concerns are safety, keeping warm, and running out of electricity. Any advice?? Thanks :wave:


Just wander round the forum. All subjects covered here with of good advice.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Dec 22, 2013)

Pauljenny said:


> ... we have had 4 major breakdowns while fulltiming .In each case our insurers ,Safeguard , have been Brilliant and have arrranged local repairs and hotel accomodation for us . Bless 'em !



That's interesting, I wasn't aware that Safeguard insured full timing in a motorhome. Insurance and breakdown coverage seem to be the two items which plague full timers most.


----------



## Bel (Dec 22, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> probably more than would like to say so on a forum, but as you know we do



Hi,

I have the same question as Penny 13 'Why wouldn't people like to say?' can you PM me too. 


Thanks.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 22, 2013)

People all have their own reasons, but the most common reason is they are not insured for fulltiming! Bit silly advertising on a public forum,that they are driving uninsured, even more silly should they be involved in an accident!


----------



## Stanski (Dec 22, 2013)

Sky said:


> I live in my motorhome full time ...... Currently, I'm still in the UK (south coast),



Curious if you have been around Poole/Bournemouth recently as I have passed a MH parked sometimes in a layby on outskirts?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Would love to full time, I'm sick of the rat race but my wife wouldn't do it in the size of van we have, said it would drive us crazy making a bed up each night lol. Would need a bigger MH, well done all you guys that spend a lot of time in yours....


----------



## Sky (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanski said:


> Curious if you have been around Poole/Bournemouth recently as I have passed a MH parked sometimes in a layby on outskirts?



No, not me.  I've not been to that area this year.


----------

